# 100 Yr. old "Pope" Special Deluxe Bicycle????



## Mag (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello,

I have many questions about this bike.......Not quite sure how much it's worth if worth anything. I do know that it is the original brand aka "Columbia, Pierce Arrow and Crescent". I would like some information on where I could take this to be appraised? Is anybody interested in this? I called a bike shop that was very interested in it and they said it could be museum material depending on the shape of it. Which it looks to me-In excellent condition due to being 100 yrs. old..........Please help me!!!!!! 

Thank you,

Maggie  :~)    Contact via email @ magmae2008@hotmail.com


----------



## walter branche (Jul 30, 2009)

*pope*

hi, send some photos to wbranche@cfl.rr.com ,, i will tell you what i know about the bike ..thanks wpb


----------



## Bikephreak (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pope*

Please post some pictures. While not an expert, I have a 1905 Columbia mod. 150...


----------



## Mag (Jul 31, 2009)

*PoPe*



Bikephreak said:


> Please post some pictures. While not an expert, I have a 1905 Columbia mod. 150...




I cannot find any bikes on the internet that are comparable to mine. No "Popes" for sale anywhere. What's up with that?


----------



## walter branche (Jul 31, 2009)

*copake auction*

go to the archive of copake auction there will be a similar bike that has sold,..the bike you mention will sell for 200.00 to 500.00 it depends on ,the condition,.there is nothing rare about your bike ,they were mass produced..all bikes are readily available,if you send a photo or post one ,i will tell you about the bike that you have and will possibly be able to tell you how much one has sold for,or maybe someone who will buy what you have ,, the seat on the bike might sell for more than the bike is worth,the price depends on if someone wants one.. there are not that many people who would be interested unless it had an unusual accessorie,or some other attachment..100 year old bicycle does not make it rare or wanted.. if you go to a big show like memory lane ,copake, ann arbor ,etc.. you would understand ,, there are bikes like you mention,in the fields ,and will go for 100.00 to 200 usually.....,at memory lane this year i sold a similar bike with nickle respoked wooden rims, and other nickle parts it sold for 125.00,,walter branche   ,,florida cycle forensics


----------



## Fixedwheel (Aug 1, 2009)

*C'mon Mag post some pics*

You come here wanting a value, but refuse to post/send any pics. All take a no give? What's the harm in getting some more info on your machine? Post pics, get good info.

Fixedwheel


----------



## Mag (Aug 8, 2009)

No harm at all. Just do not have a camera right now. My digital broke and I have to borrow one-Geez!!!!!! Calm down guys.......hahahahahaha


----------

